# 93 Ford bronco front end install prior to plow insatall



## bsgoldn (Dec 27, 2001)

Jon,
First of all let me refresh you on my vehicle, since it has been a while since I have visited the site.
I own a 1993 Ford full-size Eddy Bauer edition Bronco with the light weight front end. I heard a lot of negative comments before I installed the plow as well as positive. Regardless I went along and put both the heavy duty coil springs as well as the airbags. 
I located the airbags on the Internet. I forgot the site name (either code search airbag or airspring will find it). I think they cost me about $90.00. The coil springs I got from my local auto parts store. The stocked both regular duty coils as well as heavy capacity. I got the stronger ones. At first I thought this was going to be overkill, it wasn't. I have been plowing for about 20 years with numerous different vehicles. This is the best handling plow truck I have ever had!!!!!!
I keep the airbags filled to about 65 pounds with the plow on, 50 pounds without. Even with the plow on my truck it sits straight with the rear end (even when I didn't have the plow on previous I could never say that). It handles great around turns as well as the highway.
I thought this whole thing was going to be a complicated install. It wasn't at all. I jacked the vehicle up removed the tires. Then I removed the shocks which in turn let both sides drop. Then I proceeded to remove the upper bolts from the coil retaining clips. They fell to the side then I removed the lower retaining bolts and success there was the removal. Install was just the opposite except that I installed the airbags in the new coils after I reattached the lower bolts on the coils. As long as I went to this much trouble I decided to purchase new shocks (I thought my Bronco deserved them) and I was halfway there.
This year up in the Northeast (Connecticut) we have had about 4-5 snow storms. Last year we only saw about one.
So far my Bronco has been plowing right on through. It only has a 5.0 compared to some Bronco's with the 5.7 so I would prefer a little more power but that has nothing to do with suspension. I really does handle quite well. Even when we got hit with about 4 inches of wet snow, my front never went down when I was pushing it.
Good Luck !!!!! Let me know how it works out and if you need any more help feel free to e-mail me.

Brian S. Goldstone


----------

